# contract negotiation proposal suggestions



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

anybody have any new contract proposals there trying to get through or any good ideas for some? besides more money that is.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a proposal to do away with AFCI. **** Fingers crossed ********:vs_laugh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I put one in to outlaw electrical forums because they harbor guys who want to put in change proposals all the time.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

contract proposals (collective bargaining agreement) not code LOL


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wiresmith said:


> contract proposals (collective bargaining agreement) not code LOL


Oh those. Well yes, I am constantly having to deal with collective bargaining from my helper/ apprentice. Now she wants a cordless Hawg.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

give it to her


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's in the Union section. OP means Union Contract provisions, I believe.
Sorry, haven't been in a union since the 1970's.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

The local I’m in set up in contract that if a journey man has a sertain amount of men under him than he becomes a sub Forman and gets 
3 dollars under Forman pay


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks, but your local probably lost money on that one, LOL (they likely got the 3 dollars for that amount of men before that). contractors have been asking for that here for years. or did you guys make out in the deal somehow?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Not shure I’m still new so I’m learning how things wrk 

I know that was one of the new agreements , higher wage 1.50$ for jman over 3 years 

Higher annuity per hour 
And contractors can not sub out wrk 
To non union contractors


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

48 hour work week
Time and a Half for all work over 48
4.5% Reduction in pay

Good place to start:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Like to see every IBEW Local copy the MA state law on sick days. 

For every 30 hours worked you get one hour of sick time with a max of 5 sick days a year

https://barrettsingal.com/news/the-...ck-time-law-what-every-employer-needs-to-know


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> Like to see every IBEW Local copy the MA state law on sick days.
> 
> For every 30 hours worked you get one hour of sick time with a max of 5 sick days a year
> 
> https://barrettsingal.com/news/the-...ck-time-law-what-every-employer-needs-to-know



Hawaii State Law- Bra, if the surf is real good, everybody is sick today


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jw also get a vacation check every year around 5$ ph 
Equals around 15k for full year


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Switchgear277 said:


> Jw also get a vacation check every year around 5$ ph
> Equals around 15k for full year



Used to have that here. 
It was ended due to hassles a long time ago. All ended up going into the check. Guys used to line up out the door into the parking lot to pick up their vacation check and some even had it sent to a PO Box so that it didnt get mailed to their home. They didnt want their wives to know about it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Overtime over 40, and until 24 hours off. In other words you keep making OT even at the start of a new pay period until you get a rest day.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

TGGT said:


> Overtime over 40, and until 24 hours off. In other words you keep making OT even at the start of a new pay period until you get a rest day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


i like that one, haven't heard that before. thanks


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Fairly sure we are not going to get anything substantial and category one language is basically untouchable.

My dream contract would be 42 on the check, 8 in the annuity, 8 paid holidays, three weeks pto, double time on saturday and sunday, cut the tool list in half, paid drive time if the job is out of the metro area, 50 a day for food if out of town, 125 for motel if out of town, turn healthcare into a hsa with high deductible that is fully paid for. None of that will ever happen.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> Fairly sure we are not going to get anything substantial and category one language is basically untouchable.
> 
> My dream contract would be 42 on the check, 8 in the annuity, 8 paid holidays, three weeks pto, double time on saturday and sunday, cut the tool list in half, paid drive time if the job is out of the metro area, 50 a day for food if out of town, 125 for motel if out of town, turn healthcare into a hsa with high deductible that is fully paid for. None of that will ever happen.


do you not have a pension?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wiresmith said:


> do you not have a pension?


Yep at 2.50 an hour but i would rather have 8 or 10 an hour in the annuity. The money in the annuity is mine. If I die my family gets it. If I die my family does not get the pension.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

kg7879 said:


> Yep at 2.50 an hour but i would rather have 8 or 10 an hour in the annuity. The money in the annuity is mine. If I die my family gets it. If I die my family does not get the pension.


i use the same logic, also you don't have to worry about how some pensions go under, i would rather mine be all in the annuity. many people will get more money out of the pension but i see that only as because your taking it instead of someones family who's parents died young, that doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

kg7879 said:


> Fairly sure we are not going to get anything substantial and category one language is basically untouchable.


It's worse than that. All four categories of language in the sample agreement shackle us. The IO's position is, if the sample agreement touches the topic, it has precedence. If we don't fall in line, our contract is a no-go.
In brotherhood,
Chops


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Explain this category language you're talking about.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

Category I provisions, as identified in red in the Table of Contents and in the body of this Guide, are considered Standard Agreement Language by the IBEW International Office and NECA National. By joint recommendation and in written agreement, all Inside Construction Agreements between IBEW Local Unions and NECA Chapters must contain all Category I Language verbatim, i.e., no deviations or changes to these clauses are permitted. Likewise, the agreement may not contain language that is contrary to the intent of the Category I language or circumvents provisions contained in the Category I Language. Additional language that pertains to but does not conflict with the Category I language may follow the language, but is not to be inserted within the language. (This would also apply to Category II and any other verbatim language.) There are also several places where Alternate Language is provided. This Alternate Language is to be used in lieu of, and not in conjunction with, Standard Language.

Category II Language, as identified in blue, reflects provisions which the IBEW International Office recommends but which NECA National has not endorsed. These provisions need to be negotiated locally. If adopted, this language must be inserted verbatim into the collective bargaining agreement.

Optional Language, as identified in purple, is language that is acceptable to the IBEW International and NECA National, is approvable, and may be included in the agreement if the local parties agree. In some cases, language other than the particular language illustrated may be used; however, some of these clauses must be used verbatim.

Sections identified in black text are common provisions listed for local labor management consideration. They must be locally negotiated and agreed upon and may be used as provided or modified as determined by the parties.


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

That's from the sample agreement preface.


----------

